# Separation between ABS and can lights



## retire09 (Jan 6, 2011)

What is the minimum separation required between ABS pipe and recessed can lights?

I can't find anything about it.


----------



## JBI (Jan 6, 2011)

Manufacturers specifications, or listing information for the products.


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 7, 2011)

retire09,

Are the can lights rated for "in contact" ( IC ) or not?

.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 7, 2011)

Agree with JBI: Check listing for cans used. Typically, no clearance required for IC rated cans, 3" clearance for non-IC rated cans.


----------



## retire09 (Jan 7, 2011)

They are IC rated cans but IC rated or not, PEX is required to  be kept 12" away per specs and I can't find anything for ABS or PVC.


----------



## pyrguy (Jan 7, 2011)

IC cans are only for *I*nsulation *C*ontact. That means that the can can be buried in the blown attic insulation instead of having a box-out for the light can.


----------



## pyrguy (Jan 7, 2011)

IC cans are only for *I*nsulation *C*ontact. That means that the can can be buried in the blown attic insulation instead of having a box-out for the light can.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 7, 2011)

IC stands for Insulated Contact, which means the light fixture is designed to be in contact with combustible building materials. This includes contact with insulation, but is certainly not limited to contact with insulation.


----------



## TimNY (Jan 7, 2011)

Halo advertises them as "insulated ceiling"

The instructions say they are rated for contact with insulation.


----------



## JBI (Jan 7, 2011)

Agree on the Insulation Contact.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 7, 2011)

For example: http://www.bellacor.com/productdetail/70271.htm

This insulated contact, incandescent recessed housing is suited for remodeling applications. It features an integral flange and exclusive locking bars to permit quick mounting in 1/2” to 1 1/2” thick ceilings. The junction box has 1/2” pryouts and removable sides.

Or, for Halo Brand, http://www.homedepot.com/buy/lighting-fans/recessed-lighting/halo/6-in-dimmable-cfl-insulated-contact-airtite-remodel-housing-51311.html

Halo 6 in. Dimmable CFL Insulated Contact Air-Tite Remodel HousingModel # H273RICAT1D     Internet # 100646940


----------



## TimNY (Jan 8, 2011)

I think it may be a typo on the part of the business selling them.  I can say that the actual instructions from Halo say insulation contact.

As for the OP, I guess if the PVC isn't in "contact" with the light, I would be happy.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 8, 2011)

I had cause to call Halo tech dept. a couple of years ago to determine if it was okay to install IC cans in a 2x6 ceiling/floor system. In this installation the top of the cans were literally placed directly up against the plywood. I, too, could not find any mention in the instructions for clearances except specifically for insulation. Ultimately, after asking around a bit, I had sufficient uncertainty, so contacted the tech department. I was told by the tech that the cans may come into contact with any combustible building material normally found in construction.

Still, the ABS question in the OP is a good question because ABS has a low enough ignition point as to be banned altogether in many places.


----------



## TimNY (Jan 8, 2011)

yeah now that I think about it, the ic protection would pop before the fixture got hot enough to ignite typical combustibles..

pvc, on the other hand.. is not supposed to be left exposed to the sun due to heat buildup.


----------



## peach (Jan 8, 2011)

look at the ABS requirements.. not the electrical fixture requirements.  There may be a heat limit.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 8, 2011)

*UL Marking Guide: Luminaires: 2010:* http://www.ul.com/global/documents/offerings/perspectives/regulators/electrical/newsletters/LuminairesMG_April2006_Final.pdf

*56. TYPE NON-IC — Recessed luminaires that are NOT suitable for installation in direct contact*

*with combustible materials or thermal insulation, including insulation installed over the top of the*

*luminaire that entraps heat (Type Non-IC) are marked “DO NOT INSTALL INSULATION*

*WITHIN 76 mm (3 in) OF ANY PART OF THE LUMINAIRE.”*

*57. TYPE IC — A luminaire marked “TYPE IC” may be installed where insulation and combustible*

*materials are placed in direct contact with the sides and the top of the luminaire.*

I am not sure we have to know the heat limit of the ABS. We don't know the heat limit of the insulation, or other combustibles?

It would be good to hear from the fire inspectors on this.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 8, 2011)

retire09 said:
			
		

> They are IC rated cans but IC rated or not, PEX is required to  be kept 12" away per specs and I can't find anything for ABS or PVC.


http://www.uponor-usa.com/~/media/Files/Technical%20Documents/FireLoop_InsG_F037_0410.aspx?sc_lang=en

I looked up the specs for Wirsbo pex, and the installation instructions, under distances from heat sources (page 14), require 6" clearance for light fixtures up to 250W, and 12" from 250-500W, but this measurement would be from the edge of the lamp side of the fixture. Even pex can be installed against the sides and top of an IC rated can.


----------

